# я желаю вам удачного дня - idiomatic Russian?



## galaxy man

Flipping through some old topics at this forum I came across *я желаю вам удачного дня*, a phrase that in this role I've never heard before. I learned Russian as a second language many years ago, with little practice since then, so my knowledge is clearly very far from being satisfactory, but I suspect that had this greeting (?) existed at that time, a student would most likely have stumbled upon it. 

I remember of course *Добрый день!* or even *Счастливо!* (and also a number of excellent others that are all sadly missing in my Hungarian: *С приездом!*,*  С праздником!* and the unique *С легким паром!* -- but no lucky days :-( 

Is this a newly established phrase? I have recently noticed such a phenomenon: the equivalent of the everyday Americanism *Have a nice day!* now seems to be widely spread in Hungary. Three or four years ago it did not exist.


----------



## Ottilie

Taking into account how bad was Russian taught in the Socialist countries outside USSR (since no one there knows Russian) there's no wonder you haven't heard it. Yes,it's a pretty normal phrase Желаю удачного дня ( и хорошего настроения) ,although I use it mostly in mails. I don't know when this expression was first used in the language (I was born in USSR-Moldova but in 1988),but it doesn't seem something extremely new.


----------



## Maroseika

I cannot remember that I ever heard this greeting until very recently. It really sounds for me as an English calque and looks rather clumsy in Russian.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Maroseika said:


> I cannot remember that I ever heard this greeting until very recently. It really sounds for me as an English calque and looks rather clumsy in Russian.


agree


----------



## morzh

I agree also. Sounds to me like a calque from "have a nice day". Never ever heard it.
So it is possible that Russian was taught well


----------



## Garbuz

Neither have I heard anybody use this phrase in conversation in Russian. My choice for an adequate equivalent would be 'Всего хорошего!'


----------



## Ottilie

garbuz said:


> neither have i heard anybody use this phrase in conversation in russian. My choice for an adequate equivalent would be 'Всего хорошего!'



Я как раз имела в виду,что мне прислали вот такого рода сообщения по электронной почте,к тому же на одноклассниках видела несколько подобных комментариев


----------



## Garbuz

ottilie said:


> Я как раз имела в виду,что мне прислали вот такого рода сообщения по электронной почте,к тому же на одноклассниках видела несколько подобных комментариев


 
Понятно. Язык меняется. Еще недавно мне резало слух "я еще не выпил *свой *кофе". Сейчас проглатываю, не замечая. Возможно, "я желаю вам удачного дня" - вопрос времени.


----------



## morzh

Garbuz said:


> Понятно. Язык меняется. Еще недавно мне резало слух "я еще не выпил *свой *кофе". Сейчас проглатываю, не замечая. Возможно, "я желаю вам удачного дня" - вопрос времени.



I think, sometimes calques come in Russian exactly this way: someone feeling prankish, "стеба для", puts a calque, which is clearly not in existence in Russian to that point of time, in his message. Like, if I say "Have a nice day" - then I may be perceived as snobbish - look at me, I speak English. If I say "До завтра" - oh, no - too mundane. I am way too cool for that. Let me entertain people a bit - I will translate "have a nice day" literally, and - voila! - everyone laughs.

But then it gets a life of its own, and the result is - we are seeing it accepted as legit.

"Casablanka" comes to mind.
"Which watch"? - "Ten watch." - "Such much"?


----------



## galaxy man

Thank you all for your comments  

(The idea that some neologisms may enter the language as joke is very interesting.)


----------



## maraintranslation

По-русски, я бы просто сказала:
Всего хорошего!
или 
Удачи!
Давай! разговорный такой вариант, скорей чтоб подбодрить человека или Держись! если у него какие- то проблемы/неприятности и надо его поддержать
Хорошего дня! по-моему, уже "попахивает" калькой с английского


----------



## Aranjuez

Согласна, "хорошего дня" звучит странно. А вот "хороших Вам выходных" - по-моему вполне по-русски


----------



## maraintranslation

Aranjuez said:


> Согласна, "хорошего дня" звучит странно. А вот "хороших Вам выходных" - по-моему вполне по-русски


  Да!!!


----------



## galaxy man

aranjuez said:


> Согласна, "хорошего дня" звучит странно. А вот "хороших Вам выходных" - по-моему вполне по-русски



Спасибо, очень интересно. 

А вот "хороших Вам выходных" просто *звучит* лучше, или действительно существует теперь как идиома? Если существует, то можно ли, хотя бы приблизительно, сказать с каких пор?  Десять-двадцать лет?  Испокон веков?

(Признаюсь, как старый скептик я и тут подозреваю эхо популярного американского выражения: "Have a nice weekend", т.к. в мои далекие студенческие годы "хороших Вам выходных" я тоже не встречал, но это, конечно, ничего не доказывает


----------



## estreets

Как скептик скептику - мне тоже выражение "хороших вам выходных" не кажется сколь-нибудь устойчивым или идиоматическим. Звучит нормально, но не более того.
Может быть, это, как замечено в одной ветке, связано с культурными особенностями, поскольку мы-то уж точно знали, что "понедельник начинается в субботу", так что какие уж тут хорошие выходные. (И чаще говорили просто: "ну, до понедельника") То ли ещё почему... у меня на задворках подсознания крутится слово "провести", вроде как его необходимо произнести для чисто русской устойчивости фразы... но не факт, может, это моё личное предпочтение.


----------



## Aranjuez

galaxy man said:


> А вот "хороших Вам выходных" просто *звучит* лучше, или действительно существует теперь как идиома?


Я бы не стала называть это "идиомой", скорее, это просто формула вежливости 


galaxy man said:


> Если существует, то можно ли, хотя бы приблизительно, сказать с каких пор?  Десять-двадцать лет?  Испокон веков?


На этот вопрос я затрудняюсь ответить, но не испокон веков точно.


galaxy man said:


> Признаюсь, как старый скептик я и тут подозреваю эхо популярного американского выражения: "have a nice weekend"


Вполне возможно, что это действительно всего лишь калька, и мы позаимствовали это выражение равно как и саму традицию желать друг другу хороших выходных  Но я не воспринимаю эту фразу как американизм. Повторю, что по-русски имхо она звучит вполне нормально. ..


----------



## galaxy man

estreets said:


> поскольку мы-то уж точно знали, что "понедельник начинается в субботу", так что какие уж тут хорошие выходные.



Вы правы: в те старые времена, когда понедельник начинался в субботу, мы не очень желали друг-другу приятных выходных. Теперь такой обычай видимо формируется, и поколение которое чуть моложе нашего, будет относиться к нему вполне естественно. (Зато у нас были те незабвенные братья Стугацкие


----------



## galaxy man

Спасибо большое за ответы!



aranjuez said:


> Вполне возможно, что это действительно всего лишь калька, и мы позаимствовали это выражение



 Я совсем не считаю такое "взаимствование" грехом. Изобретения, культурные и кулинарные, пускай бродят по свету и помогают нам жить. Жизнь была бы куда скучнее без русских пирожков с капустой и французских эклеров


----------



## Aranjuez

galaxy man said:


> [/size][/font]       Жизнь была бы куда скучнее без русских пирожков с капустой и французских эклеров



и немецких шпицрутенов  (что-то меня не туда понесло)


----------



## morzh

galaxy man said:


> Я совсем не считаю такое "взаимствование" грехом. Изобретения, культурные и кулинарные, пускай бродят по свету и помогают нам жить. Жизнь была бы куда скучнее без русских пирожков с капустой и французских эклеров




Гм...если уж перевести эти лингвистические заимствования на язык кулинарии да кондитерских изделий, то можно представить себе, как заходим мы, значицца, в "patisserie" где-нибудь, ну, хоть в ... Вийефранш-Сюр-Мер. Да. Так вот, заходим мы, говорим "бонжур" (мысленно рифмуя это все с "лямур-тужур"), и спрашиваем себе ....эклер. Или даже....птифур. Пусть птифур - он с "бонжур" рифмуется.

А мадам за прилавком и говорит, на чистом, значит, французском: "пардон, месья да мадамы, птифуров нет, и даже эклеров нет. А есть только русские пирожки с капустой. Но - в шоколяде."

На наше обалдевшее выражение лиц и вопрос: "Почему Пирошшки Рюс? Почему в шоколяд?" Она отвечает (по-прежнему на чистом французском):"А потому что мы их позаимствовали, и оказались они популярнее и эклеров, и даже птифуров. Но, поскольку мы - французы, то мы их - в ганаш! Поэтому - пирожки с капустой а ля рюс, и в шо-ко-ляде!".

И мы, почесавши сильно ушибленный при падении на 5-ю точку копчик, выходим из "patisserie"  с широко раскрытыми русскими ртами, в которые на лету иногда попадают бомы от пролетающих мимо разжиревших на крошках от "пирошшки рюс" французских голубей.

И сами собою отпадают в нашем сознании от имени города и "Вийефранш", и "Мер", и остается один лишь "Сюр".


----------



## maraintranslation

morzh said:


> Гм...если уж перевести эти лингвистические заимствования на язык кулинарии да кондитерских изделий, то можно представить себе, как заходим мы, значицца, в "patisserie" где-нибудь, ну, хоть в ... Вийефранш-Сюр-Мер. Да. Так вот, заходим мы, говорим "бонжур" (мысленно рифмуя это все с "лямур-тужур"), и спрашиваем себе ....эклер. Или даже....птифур. Пусть птифур - он с "бонжур" рифмуется.
> 
> А мадам за прилавком и говорит, на чистом, значит, французском: "пардон, месья да мадамы, птифуров нет, и даже эклеров нет. А есть только русские пирожки с капустой. Но - в шоколяде."
> 
> На наше обалдевшее выражение лиц и вопрос: "Почему Пирошшки Рюс? Почему в шоколяд?" Она отвечает (по-прежнему на чистом французском):"А потому что мы их позаимствовали, и оказались они популярнее и эклеров, и даже птифуров. Но, поскольку мы - французы, то мы их - в ганаш! Поэтому - пирожки с капустой а ля рюс, и в шо-ко-ляде!".
> 
> И мы, почесавши сильно ушибленный при падении на 5-ю точку копчик, выходим из "patisserie" с широко раскрытыми русскими ртами, в которые на лету иногда попадают бомы от пролетающих мимо разжиревших на крошках от "пирошшки рюс" французских голубей.
> 
> И сами собою отпадают в нашем сознании от имени города и "Вийефранш", и "Мер", и остается один лишь "Сюр".


 
 Очень понравился рассказ на тему "Сюра", спасибо огромное!!!

Насчёт "хороших вам выходных/хорошо вам (тебе) провести выходные" согласна с предыдущими авторами - речь идёт, по-моему, о межкультурном заимствовании или взаимопроникновении, уж как хотите, что в данном случае не воспринимается лично мной с негативной точки зрения Мир стал тесен, и молодое поколение, впитывая в себя всё по максимуму и пытаясь всё охватить,  в курсе про братьев Стругацких))


----------



## galaxy man

Спасибо всем за интересные комменты 
Мы тут тихонечко, шёпотом, так сказать, в стиле братьев Стругацких, а вы, Мосьё Морж, прямо а-ля Ильф-Петров! А мы хором: Ха-ха-ха!  Вот и прилетит на своих изящных крыльях добрая фея Модератрица, и даст нам всем ... но не шоколяду!


----------



## cyanista

Можно, Модератрица ненавязчиво погрозит пальчиком?  (Вопрос риторический!)


----------

